
Tax sugar, alcohol and tobacco to help the poor, say experts - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/apr/04/sin-tax-sugar-alcohol-tobacco-to-help-the-poor
======
matlk
This is by far one of the dumbest ideas I've ever heard. That is not why we
have taxes.

